

Redditor uses Google Docs to make a live investment portfolio tracker - thewarrior
http://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/3350vx/been_working_on_a_smart_google_spreadsheet_to/

======
thewarrior
Just saw this and was amazed at the possibilities.

Spreadsheets + APIs could allow normal users to create so many kinds of apps.

